# Toro 42 Zero Turn smokes and cuts off?



## 9343morrison (May 17, 2010)

Baught a used Toro Zero Turn, 43 inch (2006). 
Ran and mowed, stored up for appx six week (covered in a protected area). 
Started this weekend only to run for appx a minute, emitting black smoke, and then turns off. Can start it up but always shuting off after a minute or so..................
Is there an easy way to fix it. What and how should I "diagnose" the problem
Thanks
John


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

First off I'd say you have a fuel delivery problem. If I had that mower, and I do have an '03 Toro Z-42 unit, I would replace the fuel line and the fuel filter. They do not have to be Toro. Most auto parts supply stores sell fuel lines by the foot and the fuel filters for lawnmowers. I change my fuel filter every spring, along with the oil and oil filter change. I would also drain the fuel tank and inspect the inside with a good flashlight for signs or rust. If there is any rust within the tank, there are products at auto parts stores which will help in removing this rust. If cleaning the fuel system helps get it running I would not hesitate to add some fuel system cleaner to about a quart of gas in the tank. Read the label for mixing for a car's fuel system and make a best guess. IF it runs rough with this cleaner in it, let it run for a few minutes. The cleaner doesn't burn like gas but will remove any residual gas gummy stuff within the carb itself. After running this stuff through the system, drain out the mixed stuff, add fresh gas, and see how it runs. A new spark plug would not hurt either. Change out the paper air filter and clean the pre-filter with soapy water, allow to dry and put a little oil on it. Hopefully this will help, David


----------

